# Hooray for Cruiser!!!



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

My little heart dog, Cruiser, is in training for French Ring Sport. Since our training has for the most part moved indoors due to snow/rain/general yuckiness of NE winters, we can't do much of our exercises. However, Monday night we did alot of work with environmental distractions, with some things my boy has never seen before, and he did _*phenomenal!*_ His grips are really outstanding now, as they are something I've worked hard at since he was a puppy.

Just wanted to share a little video of him!
















http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v627/_eternalsunshine/?action=view&current=cruiserbitework3.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v627/_...vironmental.flv


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi Britney,

Nice video and he doesn't seem bothered by the footing or distractions. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I have a friend who does Mondio and I love the distraction training they do. I am not involved in rings sports but schutzhund and I always do distraction training. Nice to see a shepherd doing ring and he looks to be doing very well. Good luck and keep us informed as he progresses.


----------

